# Punta Laurel OR Punta Laurent?



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punta Laurels Are different from Punta Laurent morph?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*



slimninj4 said:


> Punta Laurels Are different from Punta Laurent morph?




there is no such locale as punta Laurent, they are Punta Laurel


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*



Julio said:


> there is no such locale as punta Laurent, they are Punta Laurel


True, but that is the name under which they are imported


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*

no, they are imported under Oophaga Pumilio, not under locality, the locality is added for other reasons not for import/export


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*

This is the site of the main exporters

PUMILIO


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*

what they have written on their site and what CITES paper requires are 2 diff things!!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*

I'm not trying to argue with you, I'm trying to show why the confusion on the name. As explained to me by importers in south Florida.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*



Julio said:


> there is no such locale as punta Laurent, they are Punta Laurel


I agree that if we are calling them based on their location, Punta Laurel would be the correct way, even if their importers call them Punta Laurent.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Punta Laurel, Mimintimbi Colons, Quepos Proven Trio*



tarbo96 said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you, I'm trying to show why the confusion on the name. As explained to me by importers in south Florida.


Did you try googling the name to see if it is an actual place? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

You can do the typical thing and prove how right you are or you can help answer the original question. You can call them whatever you want, however they are also known to people as punta laurent....right or wrong.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

To answer the original question, there is no difference between Punta Laurel and Punta Laurent frogs. Punta Laurent is not a town in Panama and, therefore, it is the wrong name for the frog locale. 

And this will sound like a motivational speech, but change can start with oneself. Start calling them the right name from now on and it will eventually stick, forcing the importers to correct their website.

Perpetuating the wrong locale or spelling does the hobby no good (pet peeve: Veradero).


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought that they were originally imprted as "Isla popa", and then "canal zone south". I could be grieviously wrong though. Just info that I have gleaned reading through old posts


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JPccusa said:


> To answer the original question, there is no difference between Punta Laurel and Punta Laurent frogs. Punta Laurent is not a town in Panama and, therefore, it is the wrong name for the frog locale.


I'm not sure why so many people miss the idea that with pumilio the names are supposed to be a actual location. For example cauchero is linked to here 
Cauchero Destination Guide (Bocas del Toro, Panama) - Trip-Suggest 



tarbo96 said:


> You can do the typical thing and prove how right you are or you can help answer the original question. You can call them whatever you want, however they are also known to people as punta laurent....right or wrong.


Thus the suggesting to search the name variations via google rapidly and simply provides the correct spelling and oddly enough provides the right answer to the question. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

Found the old thread I was thinking of 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/104873-popa-pumilio.html


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just recently I have seen the name punta laurel in the classifieds. the green frogs I have seen where always called punta Laurent in the classifieds. so the name was wrong all these years.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

They are actually called Punta DeFootball, Panamanian's love their soccer..

These did originally come as Canal Zone South, the importer requested and I believe was given Punta laural and Laurent within a day or 2. 
The only frogs Chris VanDerlingen published pictures of that looked like these are Isla Popa canal zone south and possibly Isla Popa east (perhaps close populations?). Certainly lends creedance to canal zone south being a good possibility. Sports Doc should weigh in here, he has more access to this info than anyone.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

The link that was posted today by Toronaga, is totally relevant to OP question. 
"Found the old thread I was thinking of 
Popa pumilio"
I myself have sold them as Punta Laurent,
Regardless of the name being correct or not
They are gorgeous. Hope we all come to a unanimous decision on what they will be known as.


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

A friend of mine told me that mine looked like "fishing lures" So, Id just like to throw THAT into the mix if we are going to vote on a consistent name.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Pumilio names SHOULD be an actual location. If the initial imports had one name that was changed later, investigate why the name changed... Was it misspelled in the first place, was it a made up name, or did the information of their correct locale updated? Once you have the correct/updated locale, stop using the wrong one. 

If you are having trouble adjusting to the correct name, maybe use "Laurent/Laurel" or "Laurel, former Laurent" on your ads and posts in order to disseminate the correct name.


----------



## Figleaves (Aug 3, 2016)

What can you feed tadpoles if you have 10 tadpoles from a trio? I understand they eat unfertilized eggs but is there any way to save them? Can one female handle 10 babies?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

While it certainly seems a fairly innocuous and easily correctable spelling error, locale names aren't always able to be Googled or even checked for accuracy. Try finding a river in Panama called Rio Branco (I know one does exist but you won't find it on a google search). Another good example is Rambala Pumilio. Although the town exists, a short chat with someone who has been there will reveal the frogs from that locale are quite different yet, we still call them as such. We also can't forget to mention protection of resources, both innocent and nefarious. Some locales are purposely mislabled for this very reason. It's also fair to mention the importer referred to by Tarbo96. I've been in their office when it was said 'call them xyz, close enough'.


----------

